# NO HR24-500's to existing DirecTV customers



## jhrain (Dec 19, 2006)

I just got a follow up call from Anne, the Director of Customer Service for the Mississippi and Alabama call centers.

We've had another horrible issue with our HR21's. So, after lengthy discussions with DirecTV they convinced us to upgrade, then informed us we can't buy new product anymore, only refurb and who knows what model. We can't order an HR24-500 unless we leave DirecTV and come back as a new customer.

Yes, this is what she told me. I have to believe this is true because I had two friends test this out and they tried to upgrade. 

Anyone else figured out how to secure an HR24-500 (not the 100 or 200) until we get proper TIVO units from DirecTV?


Jim

P.S. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DirecTV never promises a specific model DVR. Their systems simply aren't set up to handle that. The only option is to get one from a DirecTV dealer, such as Solid Signal or Weaknees. And even they might not be able guarantee only the -500 model. Good luck.


----------



## jhrain (Dec 19, 2006)

SOLD! Wow, Lots of interested parties. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I added a second DVR and got an HR24-500.

No, they wouldn't guarantee it...


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Just got mine from solidsignal. No problem ordering the 24 new from them. When I activated it they gave me 24 months free HD which more than covered the price. It is faster than my old HR20's but not wayyyyyyy faster, just a little. No current plans to upgrade the other HR20's just for the menu speed increase.


----------



## wjlyerly (Sep 21, 2003)

I recently add a HR24-500 to my account by ordering it from weaknees. I ordered the box, it showed up a couple days later and after a call to DirecTV it was active on my existing account. This ran $200 and extended my contract by 2 years.


----------



## Mr. Funny Pants (Aug 7, 2002)

HiDefGator said:


> When I activated it they gave me 24 months free HD which more than covered the price.


Can I ask you how you got the free 24 months HD? Was it something on their page or an unadvertised perk? And do you know if they are still running this deal?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Mr. Funny Pants said:


> Can I ask you how you got the free 24 months HD? Was it something on their page or an unadvertised perk? And do you know if they are still running this deal?


Existing customers can get the $10/mo HD Service charge waived for 24-months if they sign up for automatic bill paying.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

I didn't ask for it. She just offered it. But I am on auto bill pay. And I have been a customer since like 1995.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Existing customers can get the $10/mo HD Service charge waived for 24-months if they sign up for automatic bill paying.


Yup! I don't pay for HD...


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Existing customers can get the $10/mo HD Service charge waived for 24-months if they sign up for automatic bill paying.


480 bucks is not worth giving any company access to my checking/savings account.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Doesn't require access to checking/savings account. They do have my charge card number which gives me a little wiggle room for unauthorized charges should they happen.....but never has.

And I get 2% rebate on the DirecTV charges!


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

codespy said:


> Doesn't require access to checking/savings account. They do have my charge card number which gives me a little wiggle room for unauthorized charges should they happen.....but never has.
> 
> And I get 2% rebate on the DirecTV charges!


Agreed. And if you change your mind you can always go delete the credit card info online. I get the 2% back on mine too, goes directly into a 529 plan for my kids college.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

sjberra said:


> 480 bucks is not worth giving any company access to my checking/savings account.


And the HD fee isn't per DVR, its per account. So it would only be $240 in savings.


----------



## yoyo_58 (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm an existing customer, just upgraded to HD, got a 24-500 unit


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm an existing customer as well, and I just upgraded to HD and got two HR24-200s. In fact, the installer only had HR24s on the truck - nothing else.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

sjberra said:


> 480 bucks is not worth giving any company access to my checking/savings account.


You do that every time you write a check. All anyone needs is the routing number of your bank - which is printed on your check - to set up an automatic debit.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

lrhorer said:


> You do that every time you write a check. All anyone needs is the routing number of your bank - which is printed on your check - to set up an automatic debit.


 I do a wire transfer once a month to pay bills - have not written a paper check in about 5 years. My pointis I refuse to let any company have auto-debit power on my account.


----------

